# First gen vs second gen



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

i was wondering what the differences between the first and second generation altima's are and which is faster?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

death4umabove999 said:


> i was wondering what the differences between the first and second generation altima's are and which is faster?


looks and a few grand. The stock times are bout the same. I think first gens have more parts out for them. I love my 2nd gen, its just what ever one you like better


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just about everything for the first gen is available for the 2nd gen. the problem is, 2nd gens and some later first gens 95+ are obd2 which seriously limits the effects that adding mods does. oh yeah and, first gens look better.


----------



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> just about everything for the first gen is available for the 2nd gen. the problem is, 2nd gens and some later first gens 95+ are obd2 which seriously limits the effects that adding mods does. oh yeah and, first gens look better.


whats does obd2 mean? explain plz and thx for the info guys.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

On Board Diagnostics 2nd generation. its basically engine management to get the best emissions from the engine. not necessarily performance, but to make the engine run efficiently. obd2 doesnt like to recognize changes such as bolt-ons.


----------



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

so the best years are below 95?
cause they dont have that controll shit alright cool thanks.


----------

